# What happened to Amelia Earhart?



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2010/12/18/5674445-holiday-calendar-amelia-earharts-final-resting-place


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll be interested to see if this gets confirmed!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

That's fascinating!  As far as desert islands go, that one doesn't look like a bad one to spend your last days on.  It's breathtaking!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Before getting too excited, keep in mind that all the group has really said is "We found some bones, and we hope they are human but aren't sure, and we hope that testing will link them to Amelia."  It's certainly possible that all that is true, but till testing results come back, we can't really know.  Groups that do (admirable) work such as TIGHAR have an incentive to maximally puff up everything they do to keep interest up and encourage donations or tv documentaries that will help bring in money.  If the bones turn up to be human, but testing can't confirm or deny that they are Amelia's, we still won't be any further along than we were....As the more detailed article (see the link labeled "check out this report") mentions, there were definitely human bones recovered on the island way back in 1940, so finding new human bones wouldn't add anything helpful to solving the mystery.

As part of the search for Earhart's plane, US Navy seaplanes repeatedly overflew and searched this island (where the bones were found) a week after she disappeared as part of a massive search effort.  They found no evidence of survivors, and a British colonizing effort arrived on the islands less than a year later, and lived for years.  Other than finding the partial skeleton mentioned in the detailed article, they didn't find any evidence of any crash or survivors.  It's possible that Amelia and Fred (everyone forgets her poor navigator who disappeared also!) crashed here and lived for awhile, whether these bones came from Amelia (or Fred) or not, but I'd put my money on them having crashed and gone down at sea.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, you sure are a ray of sunshine.  

All you say is true. . . .but it's human nature to want mysteries solved, not just 'decided'. Perhaps what they've found will shed some light.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm fascinated by mysterious too! That's why I follow the subject closely enough to do such a firing squad-style comment!

You're right, I did come across pretty harshly. I usually got past my ' mission from God' to get the facts to everyone by the time I was twenty, but occasionally I backslide.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Amelia and her navigator may not have lived long on the island. It is still feasible the fragment is hers. However, with so much ocean out there, I tend to believe they crashed in the water. 

Someone help ... why do we think she landed on an island to begin with? Was there a radio transmission indicating such? If not, perhaps it's more that we want to believe she landed ok to fit the heroine factor. But even so, we never heard from there again. Dying alone on a deserted island would not have been all that preferable to a sudden, violent end, imo.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A lot of people reported hearing radio transmissions that claimed to be from Amelia, but none were confirmable, and many are thought to be hoax fake transmissions from sickos! Her last confirmed transmissions were desperate attempts to pick up a radio beacon being sent by a US Coast Guard ship stationed as a navigational aid for her.

Another school of thought is that Amelia was spying on behalf of the US, and was either shot down by the Japanese, captured by them, or was hidden away by the US government in a sort of witness protection program!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

If they lived on the island, they must have landed on the island. So, where's the plane?

The last documentary I saw claimed to have found parts from her plane underwater. I'm not too clear on all this right now, but I'm pretty sure they didn't find the parts on an island.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

The plane could have gone done in the shallows near the island. Plus sand can bury stuff in a hurry. 

As for our government hiding her in witness protection ... don't see why they would. She wasn't wanted by thugs or anything that I'm aware of.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I think she was abducted by aliens(see Voyager: The '37's). Or, she was an alien herself, and was told to go back to her planet(see Shattered Earth).  Anyway, I'm fascinated by this particular subject, and I really enjoyed watching the movie about her earlier this year. I remember seeing a documentary about some possible islands her and Noonan might've crashed on. They showed some human remains that looked to be dressed like Americans, and possible parts to an aircraft. I don't think anyone knows for sure.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I applied to be a part of this mission and had to opt out when I starting thinking of my health issues.  Instead I donated money.  This isnt the first time they have searched this island.  Hope we find answers in my life time.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> I applied to be a part of this mission and had to opt out when I starting thinking of my health issues. Instead I donated money. This isnt the first time they have searched this island. Hope we find answers in my life time.


How cool! What skill do you have that might have gotten you onto the expedition? I'm envious that you even were able to put in a credible application!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://news.discovery.com/history/amelia-earhart-clumps-island-castaway-clues-110302.html

Amelia Earhart lives! Or at least the story about her does. And Norman Oklahoma is involved. It actually doesn't look too promising

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Cliff Ball said:


> I think she was abducted by aliens(see Voyager: The '37's).


I love it when Star Trek thinks of cool concepts like that.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't know if it is confirmed.  But remains found on this isolated island are assumed to be her. That's what I remember reported few years back.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I listen to old radio shows on my iPod sometimes.  A few years ago I was listening to the Lux Radio Theater.  They would do plays with famous actors and in the commercial breaks they would interview the actors.  One episode, the announcer said that the next week they would have a radio transmission from Amelia Earhart who was in the middle of her around-the-world flight.  I thought "How interesting."  As I continued my walk, I listened to the next episode and they said that they were unable to hear from her but they hoped to the following week and I felt a chill run down my spine as I thought about how at the moment that was recorded and people were thrilled to be thinking about her journey, she was already lost in the Pacific...


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Kind of raises the question, what's preferable, to die in a plane crash or get stranded on a deserted island and wither away.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Let the dead threads walk! (chanting mysterious necromancy rituals)

http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/2012/0602/Amelia-Earhart-New-evidence-tells-of-her-last-days-on-a-Pacific-atoll-video

There's new stuff about Amelia Earhart...This group claims that they have evidence that some of the radio calls claiming to be from her, and widely viewed as hoaxes, were actually legitimate.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

My husband has always been fascinated by Amelia Earhart's, and Fred's, disappearance.  He remains convinced she was shot down and captured by the Japanese for spying.  I can't wait to show him this thread.

I tend to be with the Claw on this one though and, speaking as an historian myself, I know that it can take an awful lot of testing and retesting before any archaeological theory is confirmed or denied.  I also know that making a flat statement with little proof can ruin your career - just look at Joanne Fletcher's statements regarding the discovery of Nefertiti, now she's a pariah because she didn't have enough to back up her theory.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the link to the new article--fascinating stuff! It will be interesting to see if the interest in Earhart continues or abates if the mystery is solved.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Last I read on this, they found a cosmetics container and female shoe that date to around that period, but no plane, nothing that would definitively point to Amelia.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

There's a fascinating story out there if you search for it about a young girl who claims to have heard Amelia calling for help over her radio.  Her father had rigged up their radio in their home with a huge wire antenna and she would sit there with a notebook and record songs and shows she could pick up.  Anyway, she heard someone claiming to be Amelia calling for help and her father heard some of it too.  I hope they do figure out where she ended up at some point.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2010/12/18/5674445-holiday-calendar-amelia-earharts-final-resting-place


That photo and article are from almost two years ago. Must be updates to info now.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Human imagination can create almost anything. This appears to be one of those things...lol


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

This thread reminds me of this book I read a while back, really good historical fiction around Earhart:
Calico Pennants: A Novel
Author: David A. Ross


It stuck with me, so it must have been good. Anyway, if you're a fan of Earhart, might be worth a read.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/05/31/us-usa-earhart-expedition-idUSBRE94U03C20130531

Here we go again, folks! This time instead of Amelia's (presumed) bones, it is the presumed wing of her plane that is in the news. I'm eager for them to check this out, but won't get too excited until a part serial number or something similar ties whatever is there to Amelia's plane.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

But still, after all these years, it's rather exciting.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Bet we'll see a bunch of movies and books show up.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It would be interesting to finally have this mystery solved.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Don't forget about Fred Noonan.

He was her co-pilot.  It was freezing cold up there for them.  Not an easy trip.  Horrible conditions and a real tribute to both of them for even attempting it.  She was ahead of her time.  I hope they didn't suffer.


----------

